# to intend something (Philosophy)



## Albercoc

Hola. Estoy traduciendo un texto filosófico sobre fenomenología y me he encontrado esta frase que me está costando mucho traducir:

"Consciousness can then be seen to function transcendentally as composed of both the object _that_ is intended (noema) and the object _as_ it is intended (noesis)."

Tengo dos problemas: 

1) "to intend to do something" está claro, pero "to intend something" no sé bien cómo traducirlo. Una opción es "dirigirse intencionalmente" a algo, pero no lo tengo claro.

2) ¿Cómo traduzco la frase para reflejar el énfasis del "that" y el "as" que aparecen en cursiva?

Tras devanarme los sesos un buen rato he llegado a esto:

"Se puede considerar entonces que la consciencia funciona trascendentalmente, compuesta tanto del objeto al que se dirige intencionalmente (noema) como de la manera en que recae esa intención sobre él (noesis)"

Cualquier sugerencia de mejora será muy agradecida.
Un saludo


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Hola, 

Interesante! Para darte pistas (tu traducción me parece demasiado compleja). "_object that is intended_" es más bien el objeto mismo al que se refiere (y no dirige) en la intensión y "_object as it is intended_" es más bien la intensión que se le da al objeto. O sea, pienso que has entendido la distinción, mas has de encontrar una traducción algo más sencilla. A ver si te ayuda esto, 
Marina


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
Qué opinas de:
   Compuesta tanto por el objeto al cual está dirigido (noema) y del objeto como es comprendido (noesis)


----------



## Albercoc

¡Gracias por la ayuda, Marina!

Una pregunta, ¿quieres decir "intensión" o "intención"? Es que "intesión" es otro término filosófico y no sé si es un error tipográfico o lo dices aposta.

"La intención que se le da al objeto", como dices, no me convence. "as it is intended" no me parece que sea una intención que se da. Aunque no estoy muy seguro...

¡Quetzali, gracias también! Creo que aquí no se puede hablar de comprensión, porque no va de eso. Los párrafos anteriores hablan todo el tiempo de "intentionallity", que es la cualidad de la consciencia por la que siempre está referida a algo: siempre somos conscientes *de algo*, que es lo que quieren decir con "to intend something" (tenemos intencionalidad hacia algo).

Buf...


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Mejor! Aquí más inspiraciones: 

Noema : En la fenomenología de Edmundo Husserl, aquello a lo que se refiere la noesis, en tanto que contenido suyo. No son los objetos tomados en sí mismos, sino el modo en el que son dados a la conciencia, presentados a ella de múltiples modos (por ejemplo: un vertebrado es un animal de labranza, de tal color de pelo, &c.). Es decir, que las cosas llevan un sentido que es el que determina su aparición ante la conciencia. La relación de intencionalidad está compuesta por el conjunto de la noesis y el noema.

Noesis : Término adoptado por Edmundo Husserl para designar el componente real del acto que da carácter intencional. Así, en la percepción es el percibir dirigido a lo percibido en tanto que objeto inmanente-trascendente (noema).

http://symploke.trujaman.org/index.php?title=Noesis
http://symploke.trujaman.org/index.php?title=Noema

Suerte!
Marina


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Ah, y perdón, quise decir "intención".


----------



## Albercoc

Marina Urquidi said:


> Mejor! Aquí más inspiraciones:
> 
> 
> Noesis : Término adoptado por Edmundo Husserl para designar el componente real del acto que da carácter intencional. Así, en la percepción es el percibir dirigido a lo percibido en tanto que objeto inmanente-trascendente (noema).



¡Gracias! Esto me da una idea. ¿Qué tal así?:

"Se puede considerar entonces que la consciencia funciona trascendentalmente, compuesta tanto del objeto al que se dirige intencionalmente (noema) como de la manera en que recae esa intención sobre del propio acto de dirigirse a él (noesis)"


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Sugerencia: 

"Se puede considerar entonces que funciona trascendentalmente la consciencia, compuesta tanto del objeto al que se dirige intencionalmente (noema) como de la manera en que se percibe el objeto (noesis)". 		

Inversión del sujeto "consciencia", para ponerlo junto a sus atributos de composición ;-), y la segunda parte, pues, así es como la entiendo en inglés de punto de vista lingüístico (_as it is intended_), y aún más con las definiciones que encontré. Pero bueno, no es fácil. Ya estoy por cerrar la tienda. Suerte para la traducción en su conjunto!
Marina


----------



## Maball

Chicos, a mi entender, y a estas alturas ya no recuerdo nada de nada de la filo que estudié en la universidad y por lo tan to todo lo que digo hay que cogerlo con pìnzas, a mi entender, pues, el sentido del texto iría por ahí:


"Se puede considerar entonces que la consciencia funciona (_es) _trascendentalmente y que comprende (_en el sentido de incluir_) tanto el objeto que quiere aprehender (noema) como el objeto en tanto es susceptible de ser aprehendido  de la manera en que recae esa intención sobre del propio acto de dirigirse a él (noesis)" 		

Pero, desde luego, esto que habría que contrastarlo con el resto del texto.

Hasta ahí llego, quizás, y no más.

Salut.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

"Consciousness can then be seen to function transcendentally as composed of both the object _that_ is intended (noema) and the object _as_ it is intended (noesis)."

"Se puede considerar entonces que la consciencia funciona trascendentalmente y que comprende tanto el objeto que quiere aprehender (noema) como el objeto en tanto es susceptible de ser aprehendido  de la manera en que recae esa intención sobre del propio acto de dirigirse a él (noesis)." 		

Hijos! Cómo una frase tan sencilla en inglés puede volverse tan complicada en español? pero seguro que por ahí va!

Si fuera yo (y no lo soy), trataría de reflejar algo de la sencillez de la frase, aun en español, pero no sé si sea posible.


----------



## Maball

En realidad el texto sería:

"Se puede considerar entonces que la consciencia funciona trascendentalmente y que comprende tanto el objeto que quiere aprehender (noema) como el objeto en tanto es susceptible de ser aprehendido (noesis)."

Salut,companys.


----------



## Albercoc

¡Muchas gracias! Me gusta esta última versión, excepto que, creo, "aprehender" tiene un significado filosófico diferente de "to intend". En fenomenología se habla todo el rato de la intencionalidad, de dirigirse intencionalmente, etc. ¿Se os ocurre cómo escribir esta frase con "intención" en vez de "aprehensión"? 

Salut, companys.


----------



## Maball

Sí, tienes razón, lo  intencional tiene que aparecer porque es un concepto fundamental en la fenomenología. Me precipité a partir de otro parámetros.

Pero ahora mismo no tengo una solución.

A ver si se nos ocurre algo.


----------

